# Samsung SPF-72H Digital Photo frame



## _amin_ (Sep 12, 2010)

hey. 
recently, i was upgrading the firmware of this photo frame and the power cord was accidentally pulled out. after this everytime i pressed the power button, all it did was turn the light on the button on. the screen did not come on and i do not hear any sounds from it. I think i have bricked it :S

is there anything i can do to unbrick it?

thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi amin

Try to reload the firmware to complete the update and attempt to turn it on , if it doesn't work you will need to have it serviced. 

Note: Follow the manufacturers recommendation to the letter when updating firmware.

Good Luck !


----------



## _amin_ (Sep 12, 2010)

I cannot reload the firmware because it does not read any memory card, it won't even detect itself. so i think i need to service it. thank you for your contribution anyway


----------

